# Seguimento - Incêndios 2009



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal Continental durante o ano de 2009


*Link's úteis*


*Instituto de Meteorologia - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/risco_incendio/

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx

*MODIS Rapid Response *
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2009 às 12:11)

*Portugal/Incêndios - 114 fogos 2ª feira que mobilizaram 727 bombeiros *

Na segunda-feira ocorreram 114 incêndios florestais em Portugal continental, o dia com mais fogos dos últimos 12 dias, de acordo com dados disponíveis hoje (terça-feira) no site da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. Desde que deixou de chover, por volta do dia 10 de Fevereiro, o número de incêndios tem vindo a aumentar, registando-se no total 648 até esta segunda-feira.
Na sexta-feira foram contabilizadas 85 ocorrências, no sábado 82, no domingo de Carnaval 110, e na segunda-feira 114, que obrigaram à mobilização de 727 bombeiros e 214 viaturas. O dispositivo de combate a incêndios encontra-se na fase Alfa desde 01 de Janeiro e até 14 de Maio. 
Segundo as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia para os próximos 10 dias, elaborada com base em modelos numéricos, a chuva só voltará a Portugal continental no próximo fim-de-semana.

AngolaPress


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2009 às 20:23)

Estes dias têm sido favoráveis ao aparecimento de pequenos incêndios florestais. Este aqui evoluía perto do Parque de Montesinho no passado dia 22.


----------



## Iceberg (24 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Hoje fiz a viagem de automóvel desde Miranda do Douro até Braga, passando pelo Alvão, e testemunhei 5/6 pequenos focos de incêndio, o primeiro em plena Serra do Alvão (com alguma neve como imagem de fundo, curioso este contraste), e o maior perto de Fafe, todos eles aparentemente resultantes de queimadas.


----------



## kikofra (25 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

Hoje a descer da estrela pa covilha vi ao longe o que me parecia fumo, mas pode ter sido so uma queimada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2009 às 19:16)

*Fogo permanece por circunscrever*
*Incêndio florestal lavra desde início da tarde em Monção* 

Um incêndio florestal lavra desde o início da tarde em Rio Bom, Monção, e ainda não está circunscrito, disse fonte da Protecção Civil, que espera dominar as chamas em breve até porque as operações "estão a evoluir muito bem".

"Se tudo correr como prevemos, dentro de pouco tempo teremos o incêndio circunscrito", referiu o segundo comandante do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viana do Castelo.

O incêndio deflagrou às 14h00, num monte isolado, não havendo qualquer habitação em risco. No combate às chamas estão três dezenas de bombeiros das corporações de Monção, Valença e Paredes de Coura, apoiados por duas brigadas do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR e uma brigada de sapadores florestais. A área ardida e as causas do incêndio ainda não estão apuradas.

Fonte: Público


----------



## kikofra (25 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

VALDOZENDE-Terras do Bouro- Braga

Inicio: 21:47m

Incêndio não circunscrito, 3 frentes activas, arde mato. No local 2 equipas do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro, 1 equipa de Sapadores Florestais, Adjunto de Operações Distrital e Eng. da Autoridade Florestal Nacional.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2009 às 17:52)

*VILA REAL: Bombeiros combateram 150 incêndios desde o início do ano*

Os bombeiros de Vila Real combaterem 150 incêndios florestais, entre 01 de Janeiro e quinta-feira, que resultaram numa área ardida de 347 hectares, revelou hoje fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS). O comandante distrital da Protecção Civil, Carlos Silva, referiu que a grande maioria dos fogos que deflagraram são de pequena dimensão e ocorreram em zonas de montanha dos concelhos de Vila Real (serra do Alvão), de Montalegre, Boticas, Chaves e Vila Pouca de Aguiar.
O responsável referiu ainda que os incêndios ocorreram ainda em zonas de pastoreio, pelo que se supõe que os fogos possam estar relacionados com queimadas para a renovação de pastagens. Cento e trinta e um fogos ocorreram em área de inculto, com 330.52 hectares queimados, e apenas 17 deflagraram em zonas de povoamento florestal, com 16.52 hectares de área ardida. Os bombeiros combateram ainda dois incêndios agrícolas.
Entre sexta-feira e terça-feira, registaram-se cerca de 80 ignições no distrito de Vila Real. "É um fenómeno normal nas regiões de montanha", frisou a fonte. Apesar dos dias de sol que se têm feito sentir na região transmontana, Carlos Silva salientou que "a propagação dos fogos não é grande porque ainda há alguma humidade nos solos", o que, na sua opinião, "tem facilitado a intervenção dos bombeiros".
Os meios de combate aos incêndios no distrito foram reforçados com um helicóptero, que vai ficar estacionado em Vila Real até segunda-feira, dia em que prevêem alterações meteorológicas, nomeadamente a queda de precipitação.

© 2009 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2009 às 17:55)

*Portugal Continental com três fogos activos*

De acordo com a Autoridade Nacional da Protecção Civil, no distrito da Guarda, o incêndio no concelho do Sabugal mobiliza dez homens, com três veículos e um helicóptero. Este incêndio deflagrou por volta das 14h13, numa zona de mato, na localidade de Teixedas.
Em Braga, no concelho de Vieira da Minho, desde as 13h30 que combatem um incêndio em zona de mato cerca de 17 homens, acompanhados por cinco veículos.
Em Montalegre, no distrito de Vila Real, cerca de 11 homens e dois veículos combatem as chamas na localidade de São João da Fraga, no Parque Natural Peneda Gerês.
Numa época pouco normal para incêndios, esta sexta-feira, os bombeiros já andaram a braços com outros dois incêndios em Castro Daire, distrito de Viseu, e outro em Vila Real, no concelho de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.

Fábrica de Conteúdos


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2009 às 18:14)

No Parque de Montesinho observa-se também lavrado um pequeno incêndio durante esta tarde.


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2009 às 20:41)

Gerofil disse:


> *Portugal Continental com três fogos activos*
> 
> De acordo com a Autoridade Nacional da Protecção Civil, no distrito da Guarda, o incêndio no concelho do Sabugal mobiliza dez homens, com três veículos e um helicóptero. Este incêndio deflagrou por volta das 14h13, numa zona de mato, na localidade de Teixedas.
> 
> Fábrica de Conteúdos



Se o incêndio ocorreu nas Teixedas (aldeia habitada por cerca de 5 pessoas) rapidamente foi extinto devido á sua grande proximidade com a Barragem de Nossa Srª da Graça, no Sabugal.
Já no domingo, dia 22 de Fevereiro ocorreu também um incêndio no concelho do Sabugal perto das localidadades de Alfaiates, Aldeia Velha, Fóios e Soito. Incêndio esse que penso ter tido pequenas proporções e tendo rapidamente sido extinto.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

*Fogos em Vieira do Minho e no Parque Natural da Peneda Gerês em fase de rescaldo*

Os incêndios que deflagraram hoje no Parque Natural da Peneda Gerês e numa zona de mato em Vieira do Minho, Braga, já estão em fase de rescaldo, afirmou fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC). 
Segundo a ANPC, o incêndio numa zona de mato do Concelho de Vieira do Minho, Distrito de Braga, encontra-se sob vigilância, em rescaldo desde as 17:48, e esteve a ser combatido desde as 13:20 por duas equipas dos Grupos de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR (GIPS) e uma dos Sapadores Florestais.
O fogo que deflagrou em Montalegre (Vila Real), em São João da Fraga - Parque Natural Peneda Gerês, está em rescaldo desde as 18:31, tendo sido combatido desde as 13:30 numa zona de difíceis acessos por 11 bombeiros, com dois veículos, e duas equipas de Sapadores Florestais.
Na quinta-feira, a ANPC registou 105 incêndios florestais por todo o País, tendo sido destacados para o terreno 598 bombeiros, apoiados por 156 veículos.

© 2009 LUSA


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 13:57)

POBRAIS -   	 PEDROGAO GRANDE- leiria

Incêndio florestal. Helicóptero de Emergência Socorro e Assistência no local. 


Combatentes- 74 apoiados por 18 veiculos.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

*Chamas por circunscrever em quatro distritos*

Seis incêndios lavram nos Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, Braga e Porto, quatro dos quais permaneciam por circunscrever às 19:00, de acordo com a página de Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.
Um fogo que teve início pelas 15:00 em Vilarinhos, Concelho de Póvoa de Lanhoso, Distrito de Braga, está a ser combatido por 12 bombeiros com o apoio de quatro viaturas, enquanto as chamas que, desde as 15:26, ardem numa zona de mato em Oliveira, Concelho de Marco de Canaveses, no Distrito do Porto, mobilizam 19 homens, cinco veículos e uma equipa do Grupo de Intervenção de Protecção e Socorro da GNR. 
Mais pequenos mas igualmente por circunscrever estão os fogos em Mourilhe, Concelho de Montalegre, Distrito de Vila Real, onde as chamas, que lavram desde as 15:35, estão a ser combatidas por cinco bombeiros apoiados por uma viatura, e em Mosteiro, Concelho de Ponte da Barca, Distrito de Viana do Castelo. 
Em Mosteiro, localidade situada no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, o fogo, que teve início pelas 18:00 numa área de mato, está a ser combatido por seis bombeiros auxiliados por duas viaturas. 
Ainda em curso mas já circunscritos estão os incêndios em Xertelo, também no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, e em Santa Marta, Concelho de Amares, Distrito de Braga. Em Xertelo, o incêndio, que ardia desde as 15:00, ficou circunscrito às 17:34, tendo mobilizado cinco bombeiros e um veículo, e em Santa Marta o fogo que lavrava desde as 10:20 foi circunscrito às 17:47, estando no local 19 homens e seis viaturas, além de uma equipa do Grupo de Análise e Uso do Fogo. 

@ Agência LUSA 2009


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2009 às 10:47)

*Fogo na Serra da Estrela tem frente activa de 1,5 km*

O incêndio florestal que lavra desde as 23:15 de segunda-feira, numa zona de mato em Covão de Santa Maria, Gouveia, continua por circunscrever e tem uma frente activa com cerca de 1,5 quilómetros, disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros. 
Segundo o comandante dos bombeiros voluntários de Gouveia, Carlos Soares, o fogo «ainda se mantém forte com uma frente activa com cerca de 1,5 quilómetros, que lavra em direcção à zona do Vale do Rossim». 

«O resto está circunscrito, mas esta frente arde com intensidade», disse o comandante sobre o incêndio que eclodiu na Serra da Estrela. 

Carlos Soares indicou que as chamas queimam «numa zona de mato rasteiro», mas os bombeiros vão ter que «o debelar entes de chegar às matas do Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela» que se situam naquela zona do concelho de Gouveia. 

«Já estamos à espera de mais reforços e daqui a duas ou três horas penso que teremos o incêndio circunscrito», disse o comandante à Lusa.

Referiu que o combate às chamas «está a ser dificultado pelo vento forte, que tem tido rajadas da ordem dos 70 a 80 quilómetros, e pelos acessos».

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda disse que o incêndio está a ser combatido por dois helicópteros, 12 viaturas e 52 bombeiros.

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2009 às 11:27)

maior parte dos fogos florestais sao intencionais......as pessoas que andam ai a queimar o nosso patrimonio natural repudiam-me


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2009 às 11:35)

stormy disse:


> maior parte dos fogos florestais sao intencionais......as pessoas que andam ai a queimar o nosso patrimonio natural repudiam-me



Não são normais em nenhuma altura do ano, nós não somos um país que tenha condições para ter incêndios devido a condições naturais como temos.

Mais de 90% incêndios são por causas humanas, ou pensam que isto é a Savana ??


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2009 às 13:51)

*Incêndios: Dois Fogos por circunscrever no Parque Natural da Peneda Gerês, terceiro Parque a ser hoje afectado*

Dois incêndios em zonas de mato estavam por circunscrever às 12:30 no Parque Natural Peneda Gerês, concelho de Montalegre, o terceiro parque natural a ser hoje afectado por fogos, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.

Um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado estava a combater às 12:30 o fogo em Abelheira, concelho de Montalegre, distrito de Vila Real, que eclodiu hoje às 08:50.

Além do meio aéreo estavam ainda no terreno 12 bombeiros apoiados por três viaturas.

Em Veredo, também no concelho de Montalegre e no Parque Natural Peneda Gerês teve início às 09:00 de hoje um incêndio que estava a ser combatido por 13 bombeiros, com o apoio de três viaturas.

Entretanto já entrou em rescaldo, às 12:04, o fogo que deflagrou segunda-feira à noite no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, em Covão de Santa Maria. 

Além dos parques naturais da Peneda Gerês e da Serra da Estrela, também o Parque Natural de Montesinho foi hoje alvo de chamas, na localidade de França, concelho e distrito de Bragança.

Este incêndio acabou por ser extinto às 07:10.

Lusa/fim


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 14:38)

Os incêndios do Gerês (e Estrela) visíveis no Modis/Terra das 11:00






http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_143.A2009076110500-2009076111000.250m.jpg


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Mar 2009 às 15:45)

Ola boas tardes a seguir reporto as ocorrencias activas ao nivel de incêndios florestais , desculpem se ´for of topic, mas parece-me relevante 


Incêndios Florestais 

 Fonte da Informação: ANPC/CNOS   

Lista das ocorrências 



Ocorrências Activas mais significativas: 

Exportar Excel   Exportar Word   Google Earth 

Mapas  Local  Início  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
Mapa  Abelheira - Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês 
6112  17/3 8:50 Montalegre  Vila Real  Não Circunscrito  Inc. em Mato  

Meios  Combatentes  Veículos  Máq Rasto  Equipas Especiais  Veículos Médicos  Meios Aéreos Botes  Outros  
HATI  HEBP  AATI  AVBP  
12  3  0    0  1  0  0   0  

Notas:  Incêndio em mato. 2 Equipas de Sapadores Florestais e 1 Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov no local.  


Mapas  Local  Início  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
Mapa  Veredo - PNP Gerês 
6113  17/3 9:00 Montalegre  Vila Real  Não Circunscrito  Inc. em Mato  

Meios  Combatentes  Veículos  Máq Rasto  Equipas Especiais  Veículos Médicos  Meios Aéreos Botes  Outros  
HATI  HEBP  AATI  AVBP  
13  3  0    0  0  0  0   0  

Notas:  Incêndio em mato. 2 Equipas de Sapadores Florestais no local.  


Mapas  Local  Início  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
Mapa  ENCOSTA DO GIÃO - Parque Natural da Peneda- Gerês 
4328  17/3 13:27 ARCOS DE VALDEVEZ  VIANA DO CASTELO  Não Circunscrito  Inc. em Mato  

Meios  Combatentes  Veículos  Máq Rasto  Equipas Especiais  Veículos Médicos  Meios Aéreos Botes  Outros  
HATI  HEBP  AATI  AVBP  
9  2  0    0  0  0  0   0  

Notas:  Incêndio em mato. 1 Equipa de Sapadores Florestais e 1 Equipa do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR.  


Mapas  Local  Início  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
Mapa  LUGAR DE BARREIROS 
32347  17/3 11:25 MARCO DE CANAVESES  PORTO  Circunscrito  Inc. em Mato  

Meios  Combatentes  Veículos  Máq Rasto  Equipas Especiais  Veículos Médicos  Meios Aéreos Botes  Outros  
HATI  HEBP  AATI  AVBP  
20  7  0    0  0  0  0   0  

Notas:  Incêndio circunscrito ás 14h46  


Mapas  Local  Início  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
Mapa  S.MIGUEL DO OUTEIRO 
11532  17/3 13:56 TONDELA  VISEU  Circunscrito  Inc. em Floresta  

Meios  Combatentes  Veículos  Máq Rasto  Equipas Especiais  Veículos Médicos  Meios Aéreos Botes  Outros  
HATI  HEBP  AATI  AVBP  
45  10  0    0  0  0  0   0  

Notas:  Incêndio circunscrito ás 15h15. 4 Equipas do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR no local  


Mapas  Local  Início  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
Mapa  PONTEVEL / LAPA 
12158  17/3 14:45 CARTAXO  SANTARÉM  Não Circunscrito  Inc. em Mato  

Meios  Combatentes  Veículos  Máq Rasto  Equipas Especiais  Veículos Médicos  Meios Aéreos Botes  Outros  
HATI  HEBP  AATI  AVBP  
19  6  0    0  0  0  0   0  

Notas:  Incêndio em mato. 1 Equipa do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro no local  


Mapas  Local  Início  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
Mapa  MAGUEIJA 
11534  17/3 14:04 LAMEGO  VISEU  Não Circunscrito  Inc. em Floresta  

Meios  Combatentes  Veículos  Máq Rasto  Equipas Especiais  Veículos Médicos  Meios Aéreos Botes  Outros  
HATI  HEBP  AATI  AVBP  
30  7  0    0  0  0  0   0  

Notas:  Incêndio Florestal. Helicóptero de Socorro e Assistência mobilizado no local.  



Legenda: 
HATI Helicópteros de Ataque Inicial 
HEBP Helicópteros bombardeiros Pesados 
AATI Aviões de Ataque Inicial 
AVBP Aviões Bombardeiros Pesados 

Mapas  Ocor.  Início Dist.  Conc.  POSIT  Comb  Vei  Helis  Helis Pesados  Aert  AertP  Maq  Out  Notas  Tipo  
Data  Hora  
Mapa  Abelheira - Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês 
6112  17/3 8:50 Vila Real  Montalegre  Não Circunscrito  12  3  0  1  0  0  0  0  Incêndio em mato. 2 Equipas de Sapadores Florestais e 1 Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov no local.  Inc. em Mato  
Mapa  Veredo - PNP Gerês 
6113  17/3 9:00 Vila Real  Montalegre  Não Circunscrito  13  3  0  0  0  0  0  0  Incêndio em mato. 2 Equipas de Sapadores Florestais no local.  Inc. em Mato  
Mapa  ENCOSTA DO GIÃO - Parque Natural da Peneda- Gerês 
4328  17/3 13:27 VIANA DO CASTELO  ARCOS DE VALDEVEZ  Não Circunscrito  9  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  Incêndio em mato. 1 Equipa de Sapadores Florestais e 1 Equipa do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR.  Inc. em Mato  
Mapa  LUGAR DE BARREIROS 
32347  17/3 11:25 PORTO  MARCO DE CANAVESES  Circunscrito  20  7  0  0  0  0  0  0  Incêndio circunscrito ás 14h46  Inc. em Mato  
Mapa  S.MIGUEL DO OUTEIRO 
11532  17/3 13:56 VISEU  TONDELA  Circunscrito  45  10  0  0  0  0  0  0  Incêndio circunscrito ás 15h15. 4 Equipas do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR no local  Inc. em Floresta  
Mapa  PONTEVEL / LAPA 
12158  17/3 14:45 SANTARÉM  CARTAXO  Não Circunscrito  19  6  0  0  0  0  0  0  Incêndio em mato. 1 Equipa do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro no local  Inc. em Mato  
Mapa  MAGUEIJA 
11534  17/3 14:04 VISEU  LAMEGO  Não Circunscrito  30  7  0  0  0  0  0  0  Incêndio Florestal. Helicóptero de Socorro e Assistência mobilizado no local.  Inc. em Floresta


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 20:09)

Centenas de queimadas hoje em África:





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/single.php?A090761420


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2009 às 20:20)

Esperemos que este não seja mais um ano negro


----------



## kikofra (18 Mar 2009 às 07:20)

Mapas    	  Local    	  Início    	  Concelho    	  Distrito    	  Ponto Situação    	  Tipo
Mapa 	GRANJA
32690 	
18/3

2:30
	AMARANTE 	PORTO 	Não Circunscrito 	Inc. em Mato
Meios 	Combatentes 	Veículos 	Máq Rasto 	Equipas Especiais 	Veículos Médicos 	Meios Aéreos 	Botes 	Outros
HATI 	HEBP 	AATI 	AVBP
47 	14 	0 			0 	0 	0 	0 		0
Notas: 	Incêndio em mato, accionado Helibombardeiro Pesado KAMOV 

Agora ate a meio da noite comecam incendios


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2009 às 12:53)

> *Incêndios: Chamas voltam ao Parque Natural Peneda Gerês*
> 
> As chamas voltaram hoje à localidade de Abelheira, no Parque Natural Peneda Gerês, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), de acordo com a qual também se mantém activo o fogo na serra do Marão.
> 
> ...






> *Incêndios: Povoações de Murgido e Póvoa não estão em perigo*
> 
> As populações das duas localidades mais próximas do incêndio na serra do Marão, os lugares de Póvoa e Murgido, em Amarante, «não correm neste momento perigo», disse hoje à Lusa o presidente da junta de freguesia de Ansiães.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

Os incêndios desta época (este ano mais cedo) são na sua maioria em zonas montanhosas em locais de mato seco.

Se pensarmos um pouco, o principal beneficiado a médio prazo será o caprino e ovino que terá pastos renovados.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Mar 2009 às 18:50)

Fui agora ao Sat24 e reparei que dá pra ver o fumo de um incêndio a Norte..se não me engano na serra do Marão..


----------



## kikofra (18 Mar 2009 às 18:53)

Brunomc disse:


> Fui agora ao Sat24 e reparei que dá pra ver o fumo de um incêndio a Norte..se não me engano na serra do Marão..



 ja deve ter umas porporções consideraveis.


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2009 às 18:59)

Realmente no Sat24 parece grande, e no Marão. 







No MODIS/Aqua às 13:35 já estava assim:






http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl2_143.A2009077133500-2009077134000.250m.jpg


----------



## Brunomc (18 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

grande incêndio


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

*Seis incêndios por circunscrever no Norte do país*

A meio da tarde encontravam-se por circunscrever seis incêndios no Norte do país, envolvendo 155 bombeiros no combate às chamas e 36 veículos, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. Os incêndios estavam activos em Melgaço (Viana do Castelo), Terras do Bouro (Braga), Miranda do Douro (Bragança), Mogadouro (Bragança), Montalegre (Vila Real) e Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Guarda). O de Montalegre era aquele que envolvia mais homens (61).
A par dos 36 veículos, a Protecção Civil destacou ainda dois helicópteros para ajudar a combater os incêntimos, um para Terras do Bouro e outro para Montalegre.
A maioria dos incêndios teve início ao princípio da tarde, com excepção para o de Montalegre que começou às 8h00. A arder tem estado mato, mas também floresta de pinhal e carvalhos, segundo a Protecção Civil.

Expresso


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2009 às 13:13)

*Cinco fogos por circunscrever no Norte do país 
*

Cinco incêndios florestais estavam por circunscrever às 9h00 de hoje, nos distritos de Vila Real, Braga e Aveiro, de acordo com o 'site' da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

Um incêndio em mato em Frutuoso, concelho de Valpaços (Vila Real) teve início sábado às 20h00, e continua sem ser circunscrito, obrigando ao trabalho de 16 bombeiros, ajudados por quatro veículos. 

Em Vila de Abril, Montalegre (Vila Real) está a lavrar, desde as 19h00 de ontem, um incêndio em mato, combatido por 55 bombeiros e 11 veículos. 

Em Regoufe, concelho de Arouca, distrito de Aveiro, está a lavrar, desde as 23h40 de ontem, um incêndio numa zona de minas, que exige combate com material sapador e envolve quatro homens e um veículo. 

No Parque Natural do Alvão, em Barreiro, concelho de Mondim de Basto (Vila Real), está por circunscrever um fogo, que começou a arder ontem às 23h24 e que se reacendeu às 4h42 de hoje, estando a ser combatido por nove bombeiros e duas viaturas. 

Na Mata de Albergaria, Terras do Bouro (Braga), no Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês, está a lavrar um incêndio florestal que envolve 36 combatentes e dez veículos. 

No local estão uma equipa de Sapadores Florestais e uma equipa do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR, tendo sido entretanto pedido um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado. 

Entretanto, ficou circunscrito às 6h47 um incêndio em mato em Monte Eiras, Guimarães (Braga) . No local continuam 51 bombeiros e 13 viaturas. 

Em Bornes, Vila Pouca de Aguiar, Vila Real, entrou em rescaldo às 6h45 um incêndio em mato, permanecendo no local duas equipas do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR, num total de 53 homens e 12 viaturas. 

Fonte: Publico


----------



## Hazores (22 Mar 2009 às 14:28)

boa tarde

felizmente nos Açores os incêndios não é coisa que nos preocupa, pois estes são raros e os existentes são pequenos (muitas das vezes apenas queimadas mal controladas) e ainda bem que não existe pois é uma coisa que me faz muita confusão.

agora gostava de perceber 2 coisas:

1 será que a madeira queima têm assi tanto valor para andarem a incendiar as matas?

2 como é possivel combater incêndios com tantos poucos bombeiros? ficam aqui alguns exmplos do post anterior.

Ex:
 mato em Frutuoso - obrigando ao trabalho de 16 bombeiros, ajudados por quatro veículos. 

 Montalegre (Vila Real) - combatido por 55 bombeiros e 11 veículos. 

arouca -quatro homens e um veículo

sinceramente não compreendo a coordenação destes meios.

se não há bombeiros, coloquem tropa, GNR .... não sei 
mas com este numero de pessoas é impossivel combater um incêndio.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Mar 2009 às 14:35)

Brutal a quantidade de incêndios neste momento e nesta altura do ano:

http://ww2.proteccaocivil.pt/Publico/fogoslist2007.asp


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mar 2009 às 15:13)

HotSpot disse:


> Brutal a quantidade de incêndios neste momento e nesta altura do ano...



Pois é: -até de minha casa se vê mais um pequeno foco de incêndio.







[/URL][/IMG]


Com esta reduzidíssima humidade relativa e com este vento leste moderado
não admira que estes focos estejam a proliferar...
Agora que o vento estará a acalmar talvez o nº de incêndios 
diminua um pouco...


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2009 às 20:48)

Vento de leste esta tarde.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 20:51)

Tenho reparado em várias queimadas aqui na zona de Corroios, mas nenhuma delas "fora do normal".

Costumam acontecer a meio da tarde ou antes da hora de almoço. Quando tiver oportunidade fotografo uma.


----------



## DMartins (23 Mar 2009 às 12:08)

3º incêndio desde as 4h da madrugada...
Assim não...


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2009 às 12:15)

Procurem colocar imagens mais pequenas aqui no fórum.


----------



## JoãoDias (23 Mar 2009 às 21:50)

Vi imagens na TV do incêndio do Gerês com neve ainda nos pontos mais altos da Serra. Incríveis contrastes.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2009 às 19:06)

Esta tarde, incêndios no Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês e no Parque Natural de Montesinho


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2009 às 12:31)

*Chamas regressam à Peneda-Gerês*

As chamas voltaram ao Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, com o reacendimento do incêndio em S. Lourenço.

O fogo, que havia sido dado como controlado, reacendeu cerca das 10.30 desta manhã, em São Lourenço, na Peneda-Gerês. Um Helicóptero Bombardeiro Ligeiro está a participar no combate às chamas, em apoio a 12 homens e 3 viaturas no terreno.

No mapa dos incêndios, Braga tem sido o distrito mais afectado. Nas últimas horas, deflagraram três incêndios no distrito, dois no concelho de Vieira do Minho e um em Amares.

Em Cantelães, Vieira do Minho, o fogo voltou reacendeu às 09h33, depois de ter sido dado como circunscrito. No local encontram-se duas equipas de Sapadores Florestais e uma equipa do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR. No total, 26 bombeiros e oito veículos combatem as chamas, detectadas pela primeira vez na noite de terça-feira.

Em Abadia, no concelho de Amares, deflagrou um incêndio às 8 da manhã. Para combater as chamas estão em acção uma equipa de Sapadores Florestais, uma equipa do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro da GNR e Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov. No local encontram-se 14 combatentes e 3 veículos.

Um outro helicóptero pesado Kamov está já em acção num incêndio na localidade de Cardinho, no concelho de Resende, em Viseu. O alarme foi accionado às 7h16, desta quarta-feira, e encontram-se no local, além do héli, quatro combatentes e dois veículos.

Em Pandoso, Vieira do Minho, entrou já em fase de rescaldo o incêndio que eclodiu cerca da 1.30 horas da madrugada de quarta-feira. No local estão 30 homens, apoiados por 10 viaturas. 

Entrou, também, em fase de rescaldo o fogo que deflagrou em Vazielas, distrito de Viana do Castelo, teve início às 7h19 desta quarta-feira, e estava a ser combatido por 31 bombeiros com apoio de 10 viaturas e está em rescaldo. Para o local foi accionado um helicóptero bombardeiro.

Na terça-feira, a ANPC registou 212 fogos que obrigaram à mobilização de 2.142 bombeiros e 606 viaturas.

A previsão de tempo quente e seco levou a ANPC a alargar o alerta Amarelo, o segundo nível menos grave de uma escala de quatro, atendendo ao agravamento do Risco Meteorológico de Incêndios.

O alerta vai prolongar-se até às 12:00 de sexta-feira para os distritos de Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Guarda, Leiria, Porto, Santarém, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Viseu.

A ANPC recomenda à população medidas de precaução na realização de fogueiras e outras formas de fogo em espaços rurais e que se evite a sua realização neste período de alerta.

Fonte: JN

Incrível em pleno Março, temo um Verão escaldante e terrível em relação aos incêndios, a continuar sem chover vai ser lindo vai.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mar 2009 às 17:26)

João Dias disse:


> Vi imagens na TV do incêndio do Gerês com neve ainda nos pontos mais altos da Serra. Incríveis contrastes.



É verdade, impressiona... Tentei documentar isso mesmo na viagem que fiz há uma semana atrás, e via-se isso mesmo: fogo e neve...

Aliás, os incêndios ali nasciam de "geração espontânea", o que apenas prova a mão criminosa dos mesmos...
Se quiseres, passa neste tópico, que dá para ver isso mesmo...
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/nature...montalegre-16-20-de-marco-de-2009-a-3220.html


----------



## kikofra (29 Mar 2009 às 11:58)

Na serra do ameal/castanheira de pera/ leiria a coisa parece complicada a 10m o incendio voltou a reacender-se ja é o 2 reacendimento. 
o local 4 elementos do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 1 veículo. 17h42 Mobilizado Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado. Kamov. 17h55 Saida do Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado. Kamov. 18h20 - Actualização de meios no local: 77 bombeiros com 20 veículos, 7 elementos do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 2 veículos, 2 elementos dos Sapadores Florestais com 1 veículo e 1 Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov. 18h50 Desmobilização Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov. 19h30 - Actualização de meios no local: 112 bombeiros com 27 veículos, 12 elementos do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 3 veículos e 2 elementos dos Sapadores Florestais com 1 veículo. 20h42 Actualização de Meios: 157 bombeiros com 37 veículos, 12 elementos do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 3 veículos. 19h40 Comandante Operacional Distrital e Veículo Comando e Comunicações a caminho do local. 21h10 - Comandante Operacional Distrital no local. 21h45 - Veículo Comando e Comunicações no local. Circunscrito ás 00h05. Rescaldo ás 02h00. 03h10 Saida do local Comandante Operacional Distrital. 06h35 Reacendimento, Incêndio não circunscrito. Actualização de Meios: 98 Bombeiros com 24 Veículos, 5 elementos do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 1 veículo, accionado Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado.Kamov. 07h47 - No local Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Castanheira de Pêra. 08h00 Saida do Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov. 08:20 Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov no TO. 08:32 Incêndio circunscrito. 11:41 Reactivação do incêndio, 1 Frente activa.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2009 às 16:03)

*Incêndios: Reacendimento na Serra do Ameal*

Perto de uma centena de bombeiros, apoiados por 24 viaturas, estão mobilizados no combate às chamas de um incêndio que reacendeu ao início da manhã deste domingo, na Serra do Ameal, distrito de Leiria, o qual já tinha entrado em fase de rescaldo durante a madrugada. Segundo informação da Protecção Civil, disponível no seu site, o fogo deflagrou em zona de floresta da serra, no concelho de Castanheira de Pêra, às 17h23 de sábado e chegou a mobilizar 157 bombeiros, 38 veículos e doze elementos do Grupo de Intervenção, Protecção e Socorro (GIPS), mas entrou em fase de rescaldo às 02h00 de hoje. 
As chamas voltaram, no entanto, a atingir a zona às 06h35 e estavam ainda por circunscrever às 08h15, hora em que estavam no local, além dos bombeiros, cinco elementos do GIPS com um veículo. O combate ao incêndio implicou também ao accionamento de um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado Kamov, entretanto retirado da zona. 
No local está já o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Castanheira de Pêra, Fernando Pires Lopes. 

Correio da Manhã

*Fogo cortou A27 e ameaçou povoações*

Um grande incêndio, que lavrou durante a tarde de sábado nas duas margens da A27 entre Viana e Ponte de Lima, obrigou ao corte de trânsito naquela via. De acordo com o segundo-comandante do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viana do Castelo, Robalo Simões, o fogo, que já tinha ardido durante algumas horas na sexta-feira, reacendeu ontem por volta do meio-dia e só foi dado como circunscrito às 17.10 horas, sendo que entretanto algumas zonas das freguesias de Lanheses, Meixedo e Vila Mou, mais próximas da auto-estrada viram as chamas chegar muito perto. 
Viveram-se momentos de pânico. "Foi terrível. As labaredas atingiram 10 metros de altura, o fumo era tanto que não deixava ver nada.O fogo andou mesmo a rondar as habitações", contou, à Lusa, Olivério Afonso, morador no lugar das Fontes, em Vila Mou. "O que valeu foi eu ter um potente motor, do poço de casa, para combater as chamas, senão teria acontecido o pior", acrescentou. Olivério disse ainda que o incêndio foi, na sua fase mais crítica, combatido "apenas por populares", já que os bombeiros, na altura, "estavam dispersos" a acudir a várias outras frentes. "Só se ouvia gente a gritar, com medo de perder as suas casas, mas felizmente não foram atingidas", concluiu.
Os lugares de Picarota, Barreiros, Vilela, Balteiro e Rasas também estiveram ameaçados, não tendo, contudo, o incêndio atingido qualquer casa ou propriedade. Envolvidos no combate às chamas esteve um helicóptero pesado Kamov, 47 bombeiros dos municipais e voluntários de Viana do Castelo, da corporação de Vila Praia de Âncora e duas equipas de sapadores florestais também de Viana, além de um grupo de mais 30 homens oriundos de nove corporações de Lisboa, que, com nove viaturas, prestaram apoio naquele distrito durante a última semana.
À hora do fecho desta edição, não estavam circunscritos três incêndios: serra do Carvalho (Braga), serra do Ameal (Castanheira de Pêra) e Barro Lobo (Bombarral). 

Jornal de Notícias


----------



## kikofra (29 Mar 2009 às 20:16)

Circunscrito o incendio de castanheira de pera a 20m


----------



## kikofra (30 Mar 2009 às 00:18)

reancedeu-se ja a umas horas:

  	 28/03/2009 - No local 4 elementos do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 1 veículo. 17h42 Mobilizado Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado. Kamov. 17h55 Saida do Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado. Kamov. 18h20 - Actualização de meios no local: 77 bombeiros com 20 veículos, 7 elementos do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 2 veículos, 2 elementos dos Sapadores Florestais com 1 veículo e 1 Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov. 18h50 Desmobilização Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov. 19h30 - Actualização de meios no local: 112 bombeiros com 27 veículos, 12 elementos do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 3 veículos e 2 elementos dos Sapadores Florestais com 1 veículo. 20h42 Actualização de Meios: 157 bombeiros com 37 veículos, 12 elementos do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 3 veículos. 19h40 Comandante Operacional Distrital e Veículo Comando e Comunicações a caminho do local. 21h10 - Comandante Operacional Distrital no local. 21h45 - Veículo Comando e Comunicações no local. _________________________________________ 29/03/2009 -- Circunscrito ás 00h05. Rescaldo ás 02h00. 03h10 Saida do local Comandante Operacional Distrital. 06h35 Reacendimento, Incêndio não circunscrito. Actualização de Meios: 123 combatentes dos bombeiros com 29 Veículos, 8 combatentes do Grupo Intervenção Protecção e Socorro com 2 veículos, accionado Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado.Kamov. 07h47 - No local Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Castanheira de Pêra. 08h00 Saida do Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov. 08:20 Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov no local. 08:32 Incêndio circunscrito. 11:41 Reactivação do incêndio, 1 Frente activa. 13h23 - Accionado 1 Helicóptero Bombardeiro Ligeiro, 13:33 Saida de 1 Heli Bombardeiro Ligeiro para o local. 15h20 - 2º Comandante Operacional Distrital a caminho do local. 15:05 desmobilização do Helicóptero Bombardeiro Ligeiro. 16h45 - 2º Comandante Operacional Distrital no local. 19h43 - Actualização de Meios: No local 5 veículos do Grupo de Intervenção de Protecção e Socorro da GNR com 22 combatentes, 1 veículo da Junta de Freguesia com 2 combatentes e 35 veículos dos bombeiros com 150 combatentes. Uma frente activa em local de difícil acesso aos meios terrestres. 19h55 Incêndio circunscrito. 21h57 - Reactivação, devido ao forte vento que se faz sentir na área. Mobilização dos Grupos de Reforço de Incêndios Florestais de Castelo Branco, Coimbra e Santarém. 22h34 - A caminho uma equipa do Grupo de Análise e Uso do Fogo. 23h00 - Actualização de meios: 221 bombeiros com 53 veículos, 15 elementos do Grupo de Intervenção de Protecção e Socorro com 3 veículos e 2 elementos da Junta de Freguesia com 1 veículo. 23h20 - A caminho Grupos de Reforço de Incêndios Florestais de Castelo Branco e Coimbra.________________________________________________________________ 30/03/2009 -- No local Governador Civil, Presidentes das Câmaras Municipais de Castanheira de Pêra e Figueiró dos Vinhos. 00h05 - Na sequência da previsão da mudança da direcção do vento, estão a ser reposicionados meios no local, na linha de Cumeada da Serra (cabeça do incêndio) numa tentativa de não o deixar progredir. 


Ja estao 238 bombeiros e 57 viaturas


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2009 às 22:13)

*Dois fogos a lavrar em Portugal*

Dois incêndios florestais continuam activos há algumas horas em Ameais (Guarda) e em Castros (Viana do Castelo), mobilizando mais de trinta bombeiros e uma dezena de viaturas, informa a Autoridade Nacional da Protecção Civil. 
Por circunscrever desde as 16:50, o fogo de Ameais, concelho do Sabugal, distrito da Guarda, está a ser combatido por 13 bombeiros, apoiados por quatro viaturas, um helibombardeiro ligeiro, um helibombardeiro pesado e oito elementos da Força Especial de Bombeiros, com o auxílio de dois veículos. 
Já circunscritas, desde as 18:48, as chamas de Castros, concelho de Valença, distrito de Viana do Castelo, estão a ser travadas por 21 bombeiros, apoiados por seis veículos e seis homens dos Sapadores Florestais, com duas viaturas.

PortugalDiário

*Protecção Civil prolonga alerta amarelo*

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) decidiu prolongar o alerta amarelo de risco de incêndio em 12 distritos de Portugal Continental até às 20h00 da próxima quinta-feira, devido à continuação do tempo quente e seco. 
Os distritos abrangidos por este alerta para risco de incêndio são: Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, Castelo  Branco, Coimbra, Guarda, Leiria, Porto, Santarém, Viana Castelo, Vila Real  e Viseu.
A ANPC accionou o alerta amarelo de risco de incêndio há quase duas semanas devido às temperaturas elevadas que se têm feito sentir, tendo reforçado os meios de prevenção. Vão também manter-se reforçadas as acções de fiscalização, vigilância e investigação por parte da GNR e da Polícia Judiciária, apelando-se à população para não fazer queimadas.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## kikofra (27 Mai 2009 às 18:15)

voltaram os incendios

ata  	 Hora  	 Local  	 Concelho  	 Distrito  	 Ponto Situação  	 Tipo
27/5 	16:58 	Mealha 	TAVIRA 	FARO 	Nao Circunscrito 	Inc. em Mato
27/5 	17:07 	Accionado Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov
27/5 	17:23 	Saída Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2009 às 21:22)

kikofra disse:


> voltaram os incendios
> 
> ata  	 Hora  	 Local  	 Concelho  	 Distrito  	 Ponto Situação  	 Tipo
> 27/5 	16:58 	Mealha 	TAVIRA 	FARO 	Nao Circunscrito 	Inc. em Mato
> ...



Pronto, depois do Outono/Inverno onde praticamente pouco choveu nem 300 mm, é lógico começar a festa e este Verão vai ser lindo, posso estar enganado, mas o verão vai ser quente e escaldante em termos de incêndios, tivemos 2 verões muito calmos e isto não é muito normal.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 17:54)

Moita: incêndio combatido por 39 bombeiros e 2 helicópteros

O incêndio de grandes dimensões que está a lavrar numa zona de mata no concelho da Moita está a ser combatido por 39 bombeiros, apoiados por 11 viaturas e dois helicópteros, um deles pesado.


Fonte do Comando de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Setúbal adiantou à agência Lusa que o incêndio deflagrou às 14:46 numa «zona de mato e alguma floresta» junto ao Bairro Francisco Pires, nas imediações do Vale da Amoreira e da Cidade Sol.

No local estão 10 militares da GNR e 39 bombeiros de várias corporações, entre as quais da Amora, Barreiro e Moita, estando o incêndio classificado às 16:30 como «não circunscrito».

Perto da zona onde o incêndio está a lavrar existem algumas barracas de madeira, estando o fogo a dirigir-se, devido ao vento, em direcção à Cidade Sol, local de prédios de habitação.

Segundo o CDOS não existe de momento qualquer vítima nem habitações em perigo.

Diário Digital / Lusa

28-05-2009 17:09:28


----------



## ferreirinha47 (29 Mai 2009 às 12:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pronto, depois do Outono/Inverno onde praticamente pouco choveu nem 300 mm, é lógico começar a festa e este Verão vai ser lindo, posso estar enganado, mas o verão vai ser quente e escaldante em termos de incêndios, tivemos 2 verões muito calmos e isto não é muito normal.



Pois tudo isso é verdade, este ano é ano de eleições (3) e por coicidência ano de eleições são anos com mais registos de fogoa florestais, coicidências....


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2009 às 20:24)

*Alerta: Incêndios florestais*

No seguimento do Briefing Técnico Operacional realizado hoje no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, com o Instituto de Meteorologia e de acordo com as informações disponibilizadas e actualizadas, o estado do tempo para os próximos dias será caracterizado por temperaturas máximas e mínimas relativamente altas, valores de humidade relativamente baixos, em especial no interior, e vento moderado a forte de Leste no Algarve e terras altas.
Apesar de no dia de Domingo (31MAI) estar prevista uma diminuição das temperaturas nas regiões do litoral, é expectável que no interior estas permaneçam altas até 2ª feira (01JUN).
Também de acordo com o IM já se verificou o accionamento de Avisos Meteorológicos de Calor, por persistência de temperaturas altas, para os próximos dias em diversos distritos do continente.
Assim, determina-se aos Srs. Comandantes Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) e Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) dos dezoito distritos do continente a passagem de todo o dispositivo ao Estado de Alerta Especial NÍVEL AMARELO até 01 de Junho de 2009 às 20H00.
A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção e precaução tomando especial atenção:
1.A tomada de medidas de precaução no que respeita à realização de fogueiras e outras formas de fogo em espaços rurais, evitando a sua realização neste período;
2.Ao cumprimento das medidas previstas na legislação em vigor, nomeadamente no que concerne à realização de queimadas, queima de sobrantes e realização de fogueiras e outras formas de fogo em espaços rurais, e em particular no que concerne à proibição de tais práticas nos locais onde se verifique o risco temporal de incêndio de níveis muito elevado e máximo;
3.À evolução do risco de incêndio para os próximos dias, disponível junto do Instituto de Meteorologia, Gabinetes Técnicos Florestais das Câmaras Municipais e Corpos de Bombeiros.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do seu Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação, em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.

ANPC


----------



## Costa (29 Mai 2009 às 23:35)

Em Alfena estava assim...






...e lá ao fundo já havia outro


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jun 2009 às 00:08)

Há fogo no centro da cidade... enorme fumarada que vejo da minha janela... e ainda não ouvi os bombeiros!

Edit: Ai estão eles


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jun 2009 às 00:13)

Everything under control

Ainda bem... foi rapido!! é perigoso nos edificios antigos que contem muito material inflamavel tal com madeiras...

O fumo já sai branco... missão cumprida!!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2009 às 18:44)

*Bombeiros combatem chamas em Aljustrel*

Um incêndio em mato deflagrou hoje numa seara no Concelho de Aljustrel, Beja, uma zona com difíceis acessos e está ser combatido por 37 bombeiros e um helicóptero Kamov, informa a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. Na sua página oficial, a autoridade explica que o incêndio estava a decorrer em três frentes e a evoluir para uma zona de mato, tendo sido accionado um helicóptero Kamov, encontrando-se ainda por circunscrever. O fogo deflagrou na localidade de Monte Assarias, Concelho de Aljustrel, pelas 13h55 e está a ser combatido por 32 bombeiros, apoiados por mais cinco elementos da Força Especial de Bombeiros.

SIC


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jun 2009 às 19:18)

Incêndio em Aljustrel mantém-se activo


 O incêndio que este sábado deflagrou em Aljustrel, Beja, mantém-se activo e ainda por circunscrever. O fogo está a consumir uma zona de mato.
De acordo com a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, trata-se de uma zona de difícil acesso.

Para além dos cerca de 40 bombeiros, está também no local um helicóptero para combater as chamas.

Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro, há também outros incêndios a deflagrar na zona.   

Fonte : TSF


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2009 às 12:58)

Área ardida quase quadruplicou em relação ao ano passado



> *Área ardida quase quadruplicou em relação ao ano passado *
> 21.06.2009 - 08h49 Lusa
> A área ardida em Portugal quase quadruplicou entre 1 de Janeiro e 15 de Maio relativamente ao mesmo período do ano passado, tendo sido a maioria devastada em Março, revelam dados provisórios da Autoridade Florestal Nacional.
> 
> ...






> *65 fogos florestais e agrícolas neste sábado*
> 
> Sessenta e cinco incêndios florestais e agrícolas foram registados este sábado em Portugal, o que implicou a mobilização de 824 bombeiros e 213 viaturas, segundo dados hoje publicados pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).
> 
> ...




*Risco de incêndio para hoje*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/risco_incendio/


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2009 às 14:38)

Foto do incêndio florestal que lavra neste momento para a zona de Valongo...:


----------



## kikofra (21 Jun 2009 às 15:05)

3 incendios activos no pais. Todos no norte do pais. 2 no Porto (distrito) e um no distrito de aveiro


----------



## vitamos (21 Jun 2009 às 15:14)

Snifa disse:


> Foto do incêndio florestal que lavra neste momento para a zona de Valongo...:



Segundo a protecção civil esse fogo teve origem na zona industrial de Gondomar e parece ser de momento o mais preocupante no país apresentando 3 frentes activas que lavram em mato.

EDIT (15h37m) Foi entretanto circunscrito.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 15:56)




----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2009 às 16:42)

No percurso da praia até casa ( 6 km) passei por 3 pequenos focos de incêndios.
Chegado a casa , avista-se  da varanda mais 2.






[/URL][/IMG]

Com esta brasa e esta humidade relativa mínima , infelizmente esta
inevitabilidade é uma realidade.
Como o vento Leste parou pode ser que tal  ajude os bombeiros...


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2009 às 17:38)

Uma hora mais tarde 






[/URL][/IMG]

o foco de incêndio do lado direito estará já em rescaldo.
Outrossim, o do lado esquerdo estará a intensificar-se...
E isto é só no horizonte que a minha vista alcança.
Quantos pequenos fogos como este não estarão a lavrar no distrito 
do Porto, para além dos grandes (Gondomar, Penafiel, Trofa) ?


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2009 às 17:56)

O Incêndio florestal a Norte da Maia está a intensificar-se:






Foto tirada a uns bons quilómetros de distância..( zona do Marquês)


----------



## Costa (21 Jun 2009 às 18:59)

nimboestrato disse:


> Uma hora mais tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também vejo estes 2 de minha casa. Parece que o do lado direito já tá acalmar.


----------



## Costa (21 Jun 2009 às 19:03)

*2008*

*Área ardida diminuiu devido ao plano de combate a fogos*

O ministro da Administração Interna considera que é de uma «injustiça gritante» dizer que a área ardida em 2007 diminuiu por causa do tempo. Rui Pereira presidiu, este sábado, a uma homenagem aos bombeiros, reconheceu que o tempo ajudou mas fez questão de sublinhar que o combate aos incêndios melhorou graças aos planos do Governo.

fonte: tsf

___________________________________


*2009*

*Rui Pereira atribui às aumento da área ardida às condições climatéricas*

O ministro da Administração Interna considerou, este domingo, que o aumento significativo da área ardida nos primeiros cinco meses, face a igual período de 2008, deve-se às condições climatéricas que têm sido «piores».

fonte: tsf


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2009 às 19:13)

Costa disse:


> *2008*
> *Área ardida diminuiu devido ao plano de combate a fogos*
> fonte: tsf
> _________________________________
> ...





Bem apanhado Costa. Quando as temperaturas são amenas e há menos incêndios, foi resultado das políticas. Quando a temperatura sobe aí a culpa já é do Tempo


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2009 às 20:24)

Vince disse:


> Bem apanhado Costa. Quando as temperaturas são amenas e há menos incêndios, foi resultado das políticas. Quando a temperatura sobe aí a culpa já é do Tempo



  Os nossos políticos, por definição, são pessoas capazes de tirarem o devido proveito de realidades positivas das quais não tiveram qualquer mérito e descartarem-se quando as coisas correm mal. Penso que existe mesmo um curso superior para aperfeiçoarem esta "qualidade" .


----------



## The_simpson (21 Jun 2009 às 22:30)

"*Fogo de grande dimensão lavra na Trofa desde o inicio da tarde*
Hoje às 17:59

Um incêndio de grandes dimensões lavra numa zona de mato no concelho de Trofa, estando a ser combatido por cinco corporações de bombeiros.

Fonte dos bombeiros locais adiantou que também já está a operar no local um helicóptero Kamov.
Segundo a mesma fonte, «inicialmente, cerca das 14:30, ardiam dois focos distintos, em Muro e S. Romão, mas coincidiram e transformou-se num incêndio de grande dimensão».
Neste momento, há cinco incêndios dados como circunscritos."

_in tsf_


----------



## trepkos (3 Jul 2009 às 13:48)

Costa disse:


> *2008*
> 
> *Área ardida diminuiu devido ao plano de combate a fogos*
> 
> ...



Ao ler isto não consigo deixar de sentir uma enorme tristeza pelo facto de Portugal ser um país que está doente e moribundo... com corja a comandar os destinos desta outrora grande Nação.

Portugal NÃO está nem NUNCA esteve preparado para incêndios, há 2 anos que faço voluntariado para a defesa e vigia da floresta durante o verão, e este ano vimos o pessoal reduzido de 10 elementos para apenas 5, 5 pessoas que não podem estar o dia todo a vigiar como se fazia o ano passado, o governo este ano cortou os fundos para a defesa da floresta, e com os calores que já se fazem sentir e a seca... este ano vai arder tudo ( espero bem estar enganado ) façam-se TGV's, façam-se estádios do euro 2004, façam-se aeroportos do tamanho do Luxemburgo, mas o dinheiro nunca é usado verdadeiramente no país e em prol dos seus interesses e protecção.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2009 às 21:20)

Esta tarde, e mais uma vez, como volta e meia acontece, começou a arder a lixeira ilegal situada perto do cemitério municipal.

É notório a coluna de fumo ao longe.






.






Agora é só descobrir onde está o helicóptero.. O helicóptero da Protecção Civil ainda fez várias viagens à Ria Formosa, fazendo lembrar as viagens consecutivas que os Canadiers fizeram em 2004.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2009 às 21:54)

*Dois fogos activos, um deles por circunscrever*

Há dois fogos activos no território de Portugal continental, de acordo com a Autoridade Nacional para a Protecção Civil (ANPC). Um deles está ainda por circunscrever. 
Segundo o site da ANPC, os bombeiros ainda não conseguiram controlar as chamas em Agrela, concelho do Marco de Canaveses, que deflagraram às 16:39, numa zona de difícil acesso. No local estão 24 bombeiros apoiados por quatro veículos de combate, tendo sido accionado também um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado Kamov. 
O incêndio em Sobral do Campo, concelho de Castelo Branco, já foi circunscrito. As chamas estão a ser combatidas por 116 homens, 35 veículos terrestres, dois aviões bombardeiros pesados Canadair e ainda um helicóptero Kamov.

Portugal Diário


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2009 às 10:41)

Ontem houve um grandecincêndio, aqui na minha zina, em Mangualde, bem perto de Viseu!!

Este fogo, durou desde perto das 13h até meio da noite.

Para o combater foram mobilazados meios aéreos pouco eficázes, uma vez que mal se apagava, reacendia-se.
Esta é a prova que me leva a pensar que era posto...
Outra é: perto da Srª do Castelo, o fogo deflagrava ainda longe, mas depois ateou-se mesmo perto da igreja, no lado S da colina, o que me leva a pensar que não eram lá muito fiéis.

Não têm respeito, haviam de morrer atados a uma árvore, no incêndio que eles próprios atearam.
É melhor calar-me, porque a minha revolta ainda dá para o torto..

peço desculpa pela minha última opinião...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2009 às 23:11)

Hoje, detectei dois fogos nesta região. O primeiro, perto de Sintra era de pequena dimensão, mas o segundo já necessitou de um meio _diferente_ de combate!

Ao Por-do-Sol...


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2009 às 20:41)

*Chamas fustigam Odemira*

O incêndio que mais preocupações está a causar lavra no concelho de Odemira, distrito de Beja. Um total de 104 homens combate o fogo. 


Os bombeiros estão a ser auxiliados por 30 veículos e um helicóptero de ataque inicial. 

O incêndio lavra há mais de três horas numa zona de mato, junto à linha de comboios do sul. Ao que a Renascença apurou junto de fonte da REFER, a circulação não está, contudo, condicionada. 

Outro incêndio ainda não circunscrito lavra no concelho de Óbidos, na localidade de Cabeço das Gratas. No local estão 44 bombeiros, ajudados por 12 viaturas. 

Menos preocupação está nesta altura a dar o incêndio que consome a floresta de Soalheira, concelho do Fundão. Os 61 homens no local, auxiliados por 16 veículos, dois helicópteros de ataque inicial e dois aviões de ataque inicial, já conseguiram circunscrever as chamas. 

O fogo que lavrava no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais já se encontra extinto. 

Fonte :  *Rádio Renascença*


----------



## Brunomc (28 Jul 2009 às 19:51)

Dois incêndios lavram em Portugal, Beja ainda por circunscrever

28 de Julho de 2009, 19:02


Dois incêndios estão, neste momento, a lavrar nas matas portugueses, um já circunscrito no distrito de Bragança, e outro em Beja, ainda por circunscrever, segundo informação disponibilizada no portal on-line da Protecção Civil.

Em Beja, nas localidades de Fernandes e Tamejoso, concelho de Mértola, deflagrou um incêndio florestal pouco antes das 14:00, tendo sido accionado para o local um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado Kamov, cerca de meia hora depois.

Com três frentes activas, o incêndio está a ser combatido por 61 bombeiros, três equipas do grupo de análise e uso de fogo, 19 veículos, duas máquinas de rasto, um helicóptero de ataque inicial e outro bombardeiro pesado e dois aviões bombardeiros pesados.


FONTE : LUSA 


ps : em Espanha está a lavrar um grande incêndio...no sat24 da pra ver muito fumo


----------



## Minho (28 Jul 2009 às 22:51)

Brunomc disse:


> Dois incêndios lavram em Portugal, Beja ainda por circunscrever
> 
> ps : em Espanha está a lavrar um grande incêndio...no sat24 da pra ver muito fumo




Também tinha reparado como é bem visível a coluna de fumo do incêndio que lavra na região de Avila


----------



## profgeo (31 Jul 2009 às 13:12)

Bom dia pessoal...... em matéria de incendios por aqui na Madeira ao longo deste dias de calor, posso referir que tem havido pequenos incendios, no entanto, hoje está um incendio de grandes dimensões em Gaula (no concelho de Santa Cruz), ja ameaçou casas e pelo que sei , nao esta controlado!!!!! mais para o fim do dia haverá concerteza, mais desenvolvimento!


----------



## profgeo (31 Jul 2009 às 23:14)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade-r...fogos-bombeiros-gaula-tvi24/1079244-4556.html


aqui está um link dos fogos na MAdeira!!!



 



(zonas altas de Santa Cruz, desde a via rapida)




 



(zonas altas do caniço)




 




(caniço, desde a minha casa)


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2009 às 13:35)

No relatório da Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) Operação Floresta Segura 2008, a que a agência Lusa teve acesso, refere-se que dados da área ardida, inscritos no Sistema de Gestão de Informação dos Incêndios Florestais (SGIF), foram alterados em 2007 e 2008 «por desconhecidos».

Confrontado pela Lusa com esta acusação, o Ministério da Agricultura, do Desenvolvimento Rural e das Pescas (MADRP) referiu que os relatórios provisórios e finais sobre os fogos florestais apresentados pela Autoridade Florestal Nacional (AFN) «são completamente fiáveis, correctos e não podem ser atacados na sua validade». 

De acordo com o relatório da GNR, durante a «campanha de 2007 vários oficiais de ligação nos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro informaram que os dados carregados pelas Equipas de Manutenção e Exploração de Informação Florestal (EMEIF) apareciam alterados por desconhecidos» no SGIF.

No relatório da GNR lê-se, também, que a «Autoridade Florestal Nacional tentou substituir ocorrências no SGIF, passando-as para queimadas».

O Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI), contactado também pela Lusa para se pronunciar sobre a alteração de dados dos incêndios referida pela GNR, remeteu, em resposta escrita, para esta força de segurança qualquer explicação.

No relatório da GNR lê-se ainda que, «embora num número muito inferior ao de 2007», durante o ano passado também se «verificaram algumas alterações à primeira localização de incêndios e à área ardida inicialmente introduzida».

A GNR dá ainda conta que «os alertas dados pelos postos de vigia não foram contabilizados como tal» no Sistema de Gestão de Informação dos Incêndios Florestais, apesar de aquela força de segurança ter registado 3.194 alertas transmitidos a partir daqueles postos.

Na sua resposta à Lusa, o MADRP, que tutela a ANF, defende que «os alertas são registados pela estrutura da GNR e são completamente fiáveis», além de que «no Sistema são introduzidos dados sucessivos pelas entidades responsáveis pelos três pilares do Sistema de Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios» - AFN, GNR e Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.

O Ministério da Agricultura refere, também, que «os relatórios quinzenais da AFN são provisórios e vão sendo consolidados à medida que as estruturas integrantes do Sistema introduzem novos dados».

A GNR escreve, por seu lado, que «a alimentação do SGIF e a sua permanente actualização» são da responsabilidade da Guarda, conforme a portaria 798/2006 de 11 de Agosto.

Ainda de acordo com o relatório Floresta Segura 2008, no sistema encontram-se «registadas várias ocorrências que não são consideradas incêndio florestal, por terem ocorrido em espaços urbanos ou porque o que ardeu é irrisório».

A GNR presume que «tal aconteça para se tentar justificar as saídas dos meios de combate», uma vez que, em incêndios florestais em espaço urbano, «não há lugar a pagamento do serviço».

Em 2007 registaram-se 18.732 fogos, que destruíram 31.450 hectares, enquanto em 2008 o número de incêndios foi de 13.832, que consumiram 17.244 hectares, segundo dados oficiais.

Fonte:Lusa/SOL

Este país é maravilhoso tudo é alterado, só para dizermos foi um ano excelente não ardeu nada, ele que faça um ano como o de 2003 e vamos ver se Portugal arde ou não arde.
Este ano já vi alguns incêndios no concelho de Olhão onde tiveram envolvidos helicópteros mas no site da Protecção Civil nunca apareceu nada.


----------



## vitamos (3 Ago 2009 às 09:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este ano já vi alguns incêndios no concelho de Olhão onde tiveram envolvidos helicópteros mas no site da Protecção Civil nunca apareceu nada.



Atenção que existem critérios para a colocação de informação no site da protecção civil. Antigamente tenho ideia de esses critérios surgirem junto à lista de incêndios mas neste momento não aparece essa informação. De qualquer forma só as ocorrências consideradas mais significativas aparecem na página e não todos os incêndios (Aliás basta ver que mesmo quando aparecem nas estatísticas diárias mais de 100 incêndios é raro aparecerem mais que 4 ou 5 na página de ocorrências).


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2009 às 21:27)

*Bombeiros esperam controlar o fogo em São Brás e Tavira a partir da meia-noite *

O comandante distrital de Operações de Socorro do Algarve Vaz Pinto disse hoje esperar controlar o incêndio que lavra na serra de São Brás de Alportel e Tavira a partir da meia-noite, quando o vento diminuir de intensidade. 

"Nas próximas horas, ainda se espera um aumento do vento, mais cinco a dez quilómetros por hora, mas a partir da meia-noite as coisas devem acalmar", afirmou Vaz Pinto.

As chamas lavram num "perímetro já grande" mas estão circunscritas aos cabeços dos montes onde só é possível chegar com "meios aéreos", explicou o comandante, que espera também um reforço de meios para as próximas horas, vindos dos distritos de Évora e Santarém. 

"Nós vamos esperar o incêndio quando ele descer" a serra, disse o responsável, que espera controlar o fogo antes do nascer do dia.

Depois de uma progressão inicial muito rápida, os bombeiros conseguiram limitar o fogo a zonas rurais e, ao final da tarde, "não existem casas em risco", mas as chamas continuam a lavrar em áreas de difícil acesso, com focos vários, obrigando à dispersão dos meios.

No total, estão já cerca de 270 elementos a combater as chamas, entre bombeiros e militares da GNR, apoiados por 77 viaturas, uma máquina de rasto e quatro meios aéreos. 

Para prevenir situações de pânico entre a população, o Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica (INEM) e a Cruz Vermelha montaram, em conjunto, um dispositivo de prevenção no Centro Polidesportivo de Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo, Tavira, com psicólogos e assistentes sociais.

Segundo fonte das Relações Públicas do INEM, estão também no local um Posto Médico Avançado (PMA) com quatro ambulâncias.

Fonte: Barlavento Online

Ainda a semana do calor não chegou e eles aí estão, a próxima semana vai ser uma semana a ver o país a arder. As imagens que vi, esta tarde quando cheguei ao Algarve, depois de 3 dias pelo Sul de Espanha e interrompidas pelo incêndio de hoje. Realmente passados 5 anos do inferno, ele voltou com as mesmas imagens de 2004, os canadiers a virem à Ria Formosa abastecerem num vai e vem constante, no meu ponto, posso dizer que o incêndio desde das 18 horas para cá, tem vindo a alastrar-se quando cheguei não via nenhuma coluna de fumo, agora já vejo uma coluna de fumo por detrás do cerro de São Miguel, o ar é quente, o cheiro a queimado é enorme, vamos ver se amanhã ainda temos incêndio ou não. De Lépe já conseguia avistar a coluna de fumo vinda de Portugal, que tristeza mais uma vez, o Caldeirão está a arder, mais uma vez a floresta algarvia está a arder, cada vez é menor, e cada vez mais caminhamos para a desertificação.


----------



## kikofra (8 Ago 2009 às 03:57)

8/8  	 3:40  	 Incêndio circunscrito ás 03h40


----------



## HotSpot (11 Ago 2009 às 14:47)

Está a deflagrar um incêndio na Margem Sul, talvez perto de Corroios/Seixal. Parece ser mato.


----------



## Lightning (11 Ago 2009 às 15:20)

HotSpot disse:


> Está a deflagrar um incêndio na Margem Sul, talvez perto de Corroios/Seixal. Parece ser mato.



Sim já o vi. Parece-me ser uma parte onde há eucaliptos aqui em Corroios, na zona mais a Norte de mim.


----------



## Lightning (11 Ago 2009 às 15:41)

Lightning disse:


> Sim já o vi. Parece-me ser uma parte onde há eucaliptos aqui em Corroios, na zona mais a Norte de mim.



Parece já ter sido controlado, já que o fumo é cada vez menos, mas ainda bem visível.


----------



## kikofra (11 Ago 2009 às 17:36)

Data  	 Hora  	 Local  	 Concelho  	 Distrito  	 Ponto Situação  	 Tipo
11/8 	16:38 	Herdade da Apostiça 	Sesimbra 	Setúbal 	Nao Circunscrito 	Inc. em Floresta
11/8 	17:04 	Accionado 1 Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado Kamov às 16h42.
11/8 	17:04 	2º Comandante Operacional Distrital a caminho do local.
11/8 	17:15 	Accionados 2 Aviões Bombardeiros Pesados Canadair às 17h12.
11/8 	17:16 	Accionados 2 Grupos de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais às 17h10.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 07:38)

Nestes últimos dias, têm sido ateados bastantes pequenos fogos pelas trovoadas, mas são logo apagados pela chuva intensa...


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2009 às 21:13)

Nuvem de fumo dos incêndios de Carrazeda de Ansiães esta tarde.


----------



## ALV72 (20 Ago 2009 às 19:48)

Esta tarde a região centro também foi atingida por dois incêndios, um no concelho de Condeixa e outro entre Vila Nova de Poiares e Lousã.
No ultimo é de referir que ardeu exactamente uma area ao lado de outro que tinha havido no ano passado.
Aqui ficam umas fotos tiradas pelo meu pai, do excelente trabalho dos meios aereos porque se não fossem eles não sei não.

Joao


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2009 às 18:29)

*Belas: Maior parte dos fogos circunscritos*

Cerca de 70 por cento dos fogos que deflagraram em Casal de Carregueira, Belas, esta sexta-feira pelas 12h20, está circunscrito, de acordo com a Protecção Civil. O fogo, que ameaçou várias habitações e conduziu ao encerramento da estrada nacional 250, está a ser combatido por 246 bombeiros, apoiados por 67 veículos, dois helicópteros e dois aviões Canadair.
A grande preocupação dos bombeiros é o vento. De acordo com a Protecção Civil até ao incêndio estar completamente extinto existem riscos quer para a população, quer para quem o combate.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## kikofra (21 Ago 2009 às 18:43)

Vejo fumo daqui, mas nao nenhum foco de incendio, cheira  a fogo segundo a protecção civil o mais perto so na figueira da foz.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Ago 2009 às 18:45)

Gerofil disse:


> *Belas: Maior parte dos fogos circunscritos*
> 
> Cerca de 70 por cento dos fogos que deflagraram em Casal de Carregueira, Belas, esta sexta-feira pelas 12h20, está circunscrito, de acordo com a Protecção Civil. O fogo, que ameaçou várias habitações e conduziu ao encerramento da estrada nacional 250, está a ser combatido por 246 bombeiros, apoiados por 67 veículos, dois helicópteros e dois aviões Canadair.
> A grande preocupação dos bombeiros é o vento. De acordo com a Protecção Civil até ao incêndio estar completamente extinto existem riscos quer para a população, quer para quem o combate.
> ...



Esse incêndio visto de Alcochete, esta tarde....


----------



## kikofra (21 Ago 2009 às 18:56)

Ja ouvi bombeiros pode ser mais perto do que esperava

edit: o vento parece intensificar se e o ar parece estar a encher se lentamente de fumo, cheira mais a fogo que a pouco


----------



## rijo (21 Ago 2009 às 21:34)

*Vídeos de hoje*







​
*Vídeo do incêndio do ano passado na mesma zona*


----------



## rijo (21 Ago 2009 às 21:36)

O incêndio visto de Queluz... mais fotos aqui.


----------



## AnDré (23 Ago 2009 às 01:37)

*Dois incêndios por circunscrever*
Chamas lavram na Guarda e em Sintra



> Dois incêndios por circunscrever, nos concelhos de Guarda e Sintra, estão a mobilizar mais de 200 bombeiros, informou a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.
> 
> O fogo em mato em Seixo Amarelo, Guarda, que deflagrou cerca das 15:30, permanece por circunscrever, mobilizando 162 operacionais, apoiados por 47 veículos.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## Skizzo (23 Ago 2009 às 01:43)

*Distrito do Porto com três incêndios de grandes proporções não circunscritos*

O distrito do Porto sofreu hoje três incêndios de grandes proporções, que têm ainda frentes activas, mas não há casas em perigo em qualquer deles, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro.

Em Outeiro, Marco de Canaveses, um incêndio em mato, que começou às 14:00, tem ainda duas frentes activas, estando a combater as chamas 14 corporações de bombeiros com 80 homens, 24 viaturas e um meio aéreo pesado, disse fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) do Porto.

Às 18:00, começou outro incêndio na serra do Marão, em Rojão Grande, Baião.

As duas frentes de fogo ainda não estão circunscritas e no local estão, para já, três corporações de bombeiros com 17 homens e quatro viaturas.

Em Paços de Ferreira, o incêndio que começou às 17:00 tem ainda "uma frente activa", ao passo que a outra frente de fogo já foi circunscrita, adiantou fonte do CDOS do Porto.

No combate a este fogo estão 11 corporações de bombeiros, com 73 homens e 20 viaturas.


----------



## AnDré (23 Ago 2009 às 19:46)

Há instantes eram visíveis no sat24, o fumo de três grandes incêndios nos distritos do Porto, Bragança e Guarda:


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2009 às 22:25)

*Mais de 900 bombeiros contra seis incêndios em cinco distritos*

O distrito de Bragança, com dois fogos activos, é o mais atingido dos quatro distritos que estão sob fogo. Controlado o incêndio em Pêga, apareceu outro no mesmo concelho. Mais de 900 bombeiros, auxiliados por nove meios aéreos, entre aviões e helicópteros estavam envolvidos às 21:40 no combate a seis incêndios florestais distribuídos por quatro distritos, segundo a página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.
O distrito com mais fogos referenciados é o de Bragança, com dois incêndios ainda activos no concelho de Bragança. Circunscritos os fogos nos concelhos de Vila Flor e Freixo de Espada à Cinta, começou um outro em Petisqueira, detectado às 20.30 horas. Vila Real está, também, no mapa a vermelho de Portugal. Um incêndio, que deflagou cerca das 18.30 horas, mobiliza 51 bombeiros, apoiados por uma dúzia de viaturas.
Na Guarda, estão já controlados os dois incêndios que deflagraram durante o dia de hoje. O fogo em Pêga foi o mais complicado de controlar e envolveu quase 400 bombeiros apoiados por mais de uma centena de viaturas. No distrito do Porto, está já em fase de rescaldo o incêndio que lavrou na Trofa. Estiveram envolvidos  141 bombeiros, apoiados por 2 helicópteros e 43 viaturas.

JN


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Ago 2009 às 09:30)

AnDré disse:


> Há instantes eram visíveis no sat24, o fumo de três grandes incêndios nos distritos do Porto, Bragança e Guarda:



Como ontem não tive Internet aqui fica o registo
do grande incêndio da trofa , bem visível aqui de P.Rubras.






[/URL][/IMG]

Incontornáveis estas fotos no Verão?
Eu diria antes "absolutamente dispensáveis"...


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2009 às 19:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> Como ontem não tive Internet aqui fica o registo
> do grande incêndio da trofa , bem visível aqui de P.Rubras.
> 
> 
> ...






Esse incêndio de ontem na Trofa ( S Gens) foi bem dramático e ocupou uma área extensa.Chegou a ter 4 frentes activas.. começou pelas 13: 30h.Ameaçou casas e fábricas.Estive lá presente com muito fumo e faúlhas à mistura.Cá ficam algumas fotos:

Devido à dificuldade do terreno os bombeiros pouco mais puderam fazer do que proteger as casas...um helicóptero chegou ao local vindo de Sta Comba Dão..... 3 horas depois do início do incêndio....
































Enfim....


----------



## psm (24 Ago 2009 às 20:08)

Há um pormenor muito interessante nestes incendios todos e vou fazer a pergunta que tem lá a resposta.


Que tipo de vegetação(espécies) está nas fotografias e nos videos?


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2009 às 20:12)

Nestas últimas fotos quase só aparecem eucaliptos.


----------



## ALV72 (24 Ago 2009 às 22:37)

Pois é, mas os eucaliptos dão de comer a muita gente ( eu incluido ), e são um dos grandes suportes das nossas exportações ( pasta e papel).
E se eles ardem é porque alguem lhes põe o fogo ou os incêndios agora começam sozinhos ?

Joao


----------



## Teles (24 Ago 2009 às 22:58)

É uma pena os incêndios de eucaliptos tipo este em Belas na passada semana causarem tantos estragos:


----------



## FSantos (29 Ago 2009 às 14:19)

No verão é muito habitual ver-se antes de um incêndio, aqui na zona de Gondomar/Valongo/Paredes uma avioneta a sobrevoar os matos.
Alguém aqui da zona já reparou no mesmo?

Existe algum serviço de vigilância aéreo ou será algum incendiário?


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2009 às 22:49)

FSantos disse:


> No verão é muito habitual ver-se antes de um incêndio, aqui na zona de Gondomar/Valongo/Paredes uma avioneta a sobrevoar os matos.
> Alguém aqui da zona já reparou no mesmo?
> 
> Existe algum serviço de vigilância aéreo ou será algum incendiário?



Aqui também é muito comum.

Os mais antigos chamam-lhe "a fogueteira" .

Eu não quero afirmar que se trata de incendiários, mas tenho de admitir que há muitas coisa por trás de tudo isto... e todos os caminhos vão dar ao dinheiro.


Stay


----------



## Skizzo (30 Ago 2009 às 14:17)

Incêndios ainda não circunscritos:

Aboreira/Baião - Porto (12 veiculos, 1 frente activa)
Ermida/Baião - Porto (13 veiculos, 3 frentes activas)
Paradela/Santo Tirso - Porto (10 veiculos, 2 frentes activas)
Quires/Marco de Canavezes - Porto (8 veiculos, 2 frentes activas)


felizmentes estes ja foram:

Povoa de Leiras/Sao Pedro do Sul - Viseu (7 veiculos)
Aldeia Velha/Amarante - Porto (14 veiculos)
Lagoa/Fafe - Braga (12 veiculos)
Tarouquela/Cinfães - Viseu (11 veiculos)
Eiriz/Baião - Porto (13 veiculos)
Rosem de Cima/Marco de Canavezes - Porto (6 veiculos)
Mesao Frio - Vila Real (5 veiculos)
Povoação/Fafe - Braga (7 veiculos)


----------



## ALV72 (30 Ago 2009 às 15:27)

Aqui por perto hoje já houve 2 fogachos, mas rapidamente dominados pelos meios aereos.
Agora no Distrito do Porto é que são ás "paletes" 

Joao


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2009 às 15:39)

Previsão do risco de incêndio para os dias de hoje e amanhã:


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 16:22)

Mais uma incêndio, desta vez ali para os lados do Terreiro das Bruxas.

Andam lá algumas avionetas.


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2009 às 18:23)

Impressionante a quantidade de fumo na região norte às 12:05 UTC.
Não admira os comentários feitos pelos foristas da região do Porto, sobre o fumo e a cinza que cobriam o céu da cidade.


----------



## filipept (30 Ago 2009 às 18:31)

É já visivel o fumo dos incéndios nas imagens de staellite do sat24.com


----------



## DRC (30 Ago 2009 às 18:32)

*Dave* disse:


> Mais uma incêndio, desta vez ali para os lados do Terreiro das Bruxas.
> 
> Andam lá algumas avionetas.



No Terreiro das Bruxas, freguesia da Moita Jardim (Sabugal)?


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 18:39)

DRC disse:


> No Terreiro das Bruxas, freguesia da Moita Jardim (Sabugal)?




Sim para esses lados!


----------



## Minho (30 Ago 2009 às 18:45)

http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1347739Pois, e eu aqui por Melgaço até pensei que eram nuvens altas que estavam a entrar mas pelos vistos é mesmo desse incêndio 

Aqui por Melgaço o pior dia foi sexta-feira




> Cerca de duas dezenas de bombeiros apoiados por cinco veículos combatem em Sainde, concelho de Melgaço, distrito de Vila Real, um incêndio em mato, o único por circunscrever nesta altura em Portugal continental.
> 
> De acordo com informação disponível no site da Protecção Civil, o incêndio que começou cerca das 15:30 tinha, uma hora depois, uma frente activa numa zona de forte declive.
> 
> ...


Fonte: JN


----------



## ACalado (30 Ago 2009 às 19:56)

Continua-se a colher o que se semeou  agora que os combustíveis tendem em ficar mais secos as coisas pioram


----------



## ACalado (30 Ago 2009 às 22:36)

o incendio do sabugal é bem visível daqui da Covilhã continua com uma frente com grande dimensão, a ver se a noite ajuda no combate mas não esta fácil pois existe algum vento


----------



## manchester (30 Ago 2009 às 22:57)

Este domingo andei pelo concelho de Baião e pude presenciar alguns dos muitos focos de incêndio...ambiente abafado, aterrador, fumo e chamas por todo o lado com os aviões, bombeiros no terreno e helicópteros sem mãos a medir para acodir a todos os lados 

Deixo aqui 1 exemplo do que presenciei no preciso momento em que 1 avião da protecção civik se abastecia no Rio Douro...


----------



## manchester (30 Ago 2009 às 23:02)

Tenho mais algumas fotos que colocarei mais tarde...não queria deixar de vos deixar o meu testemunho....


----------



## DRC (31 Ago 2009 às 14:11)

O concelho raiano do Sabugal continua a ser fustigado pelos incêndios. 
Durante o dia de ontem o fogo aproximou-se perigosamente das localidades 
de Urgueira, Aldeia de Santo António, Terreiro das Bruxas, Moita Jardim e 
Santo Estêvão. Na localidade de Aldeia de Santo António a escola chegou 
a ser rodeada pelas chamas. Neste momento o fogo aproxima-se da aldeia 
do Casteleiro estando a ser combatido por 79 bombeiros apoiados por 34 
viaturas operacionais. Mais dois fogos no concelho do Sabugal na Quinta 
da Ribeira da Nave (já circunscrito) e na povoação de Vale de Espinho.
As autoridades falam em fogo posto devido ás horas que se iniciou o fogo 
na Quinta da Ribeira da Nave, cerca da uma da manhã de domingo.


----------



## DRC (31 Ago 2009 às 19:20)

Durante esta tarde o fogo no concelho do Sabugal 
aproximou-se da aldeia histórica de Sortelha, tendo 
de seguida alastrado ás freguesias vizinhas de Aldeia de Santo António, Quintas de São Bartolomeu e Sabugal.
Outro fogo, também no mesmo município mas nas freguesias de Vale de Espinho e Fóios continua ainda activo.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2009 às 21:41)

*Sete incêndios activos *

A esta hora continuam por circunscrever sete incêndios, três dos quais no distrito da Guarda e os restantes em Braga, Vila Real, Viseu, Coimbra e Porto.
O incêndio, com duas frentes activas,  que mobiliza o maior número de meios situa-se em Santa Helena, concelho de Tarouca, distrito de Viseu. No local estão 189 bombeiros, apoiados por 47 viaturas e dois helicópteros de ataque inicial. 
Neste último dia de Agosto, o distrito da Guarda está a ser assolado por três incêndios. Em Sobral da Serra, no concelho da Guarda, 136 bombeiros, apoiados por 35 veículos e um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado combatem desde as 13h13 minutas as chamas que lavram com uma frente activa. 
Em Quinta do Anascer, Sabugal, um incêndio com duas frentes activas está a ser combatido por 99 bombeiros, auxiliados por 37 veículos. um helicóptero de ataque inicial, dois aviões de ataque inicial e dois aviões bombardeiros pesados.
Ainda no mesmo distrito,  em Vale de Espinho, também no concelho de Sabugal, 27 bombeiros, apoiados por sete viaturas e um helicóptero de ataque inicial, combatem as chamas desde as 11h04. Na localidade de Furna, concelho de Cabeceiras de Basto, em Braga, 136 bombeiros combatem um fogo que se reactivou e segue com uma frente activa. Para o local foram também deslocados 45 viaturas e um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado.
No distrito de Viseu, as chamas preocupam na localidade de Alcafache, concelho de Mangualde, onde 75 bombeiros, apoiados por 22 viaturas e um helicóptero de ataque inicial, dois aviões de ataque inicial e um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado continuam no terreno.
No concelho de Vila Real, em São Bento, um incêndio com duas frentes activas está a ser combatido por 92 bombeiros, apoiados por 26 veículos e dois aviões de ataque inicial. 
O sexto incêndio activo situa-se em Vila Franca da Beira, concelho de Oliveira do Hospital. 102 bombeiros, apoiados por 26 veículos operacionais e um avião de ataque inicial combatem as chamas.
A última ocorrência activa, segundo a página da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, situa-se em Vilar de Cabras, concelho de Paços de Ferreira, onde 35 bombeiros apoiados por 10 viaturas combatem as chamas.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2009 às 22:09)

Boa noite, 
deixo aqui 4 tristes fotos tiradas pelo meu mano ontem na Senhora do Espinheiro na Serra da Estrela:


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 23:28)

Belas fotos .

A situação é que não é a melhor ...


abraço


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2009 às 23:42)

As fotos representam bem este grave problema que todos os anos destrói as nossas florestas


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2009 às 20:01)

Ontem à tarde.





A sitação era tal que até aqui chegava o fumo de alguns desses incêndios.


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2009 às 20:05)

Dan disse:


> A sitação era tal que até aqui chegava o fumo de alguns desses incêndios.



  E vê-se claramente, Dan, que o vento estava de sudoeste, se ainda se verificasse a lestada, a situação mais dramática seria...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2009 às 20:05)

Dan disse:


> Ontem à tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UAU...

Nunca pensei que chegasse a este ponto!


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Dan disse:


> Ontem à tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anteontem estava a passar po Vila Real quando comecei a ver uma neblina espessa e achei estranho, pois nem sequer estava num vale. Quando cheguei mais perto cheirei e vi ao longe o que parecia ser o foco do incêndio, a bastantes quilómetros de distâncias.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2009 às 22:47)

*Portugal recebe ajuda de Itália e Espanha*

Dois aviões Canadair italianos de combate aos fogos florestais chegaram esta tarde a Portugal depois de Lisboa ter solicitado a ajuda dos 27, anunciou hoje a Comissão Europeia em Bruxelas. 
"O executivo comunitário activou o Mecanismo Comunitário de Protecção Civil para ajudar Portugal a enfrentar os principais fogos florestais" com o envio de dois aviões para combate aos incêndios florestais, provenientes de Itália, que chegaram a Portugal esta tarde, segundo um comunicado de imprensa distribuído em Bruxelas. 
Portugal solicitou assistência segunda-feira depois de vários fogos florestais no Norte e Centro do país e das previsões meteorológicas indicarem altas temperaturas e baixa humidade na maior parte do país para hoje.

Fernando Paula Brito 
Epa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Set 2009 às 22:23)

Dan disse:


> Ontem à tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nesta imagem vê se bem as área ardidas neste ano.Impressionate a dimensão dos incêndios no Sabugal e Baião.Também se vê o do Algarve, em Loule. Incrivel:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Set 2009 às 19:10)

Video webcam "Trancoso", hoje, onde se vê prefeitamente a coluna de fogo do incêndio que a esta hora continua por circunscrever:

http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/trancoso/1/video.html?month=09&year=2009&filename=current.flv


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 13:56)

Deflagra neste momento 2 incêndios, sendo o maior em Gouveia:

83homens
2 bombardeiros pesados

Para mais informações: http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/CNOS/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2009 às 14:52)

*NO NORTE E CENTRO: Trovoadas provocam incêndios*

As fortes trovoadas que ontem à tarde se fizeram sentir no Norte e Centro do País provocaram dezenas de fogos. O de maiores dimensões deflagrou em Póvoa, Pampilhosa da Serra, e destruiu uma extensa zona de pinhal. José Brito Dias, presidente da Câmara, disse ao CM que em meia hora a trovoada causou cinco fogos.
"Os bombeiros não tiveram hipóteses de acudir a tanto fogo ao mesmo tempo. O de Póvoa ficou descontrolado e atingiu grandes proporções", adiantou o autarca do concelho com maior mancha florestal do País. Este fogo mobilizou 90 combatentes e ficou circunscrito às 18h30. 
Os distritos de Viseu e Porto, voltaram a ser os mais fustigados pelos fogos. Pela segunda vez em dez dias, a aldeia de Alhões (Cinfães), ficou cercada pelas chamas, mas os bombeiros evitaram o pior. Este fogo estava, às 20h00, a ser combatido por 190 bombeiros. 

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Set 2009 às 21:19)

Esta tarde registo de 2 incêndios, a meio da tarde entre São Cornélio e Mairos e agora lavra com intensidade na Aveleda, o clarão é bem visível de Paradela!


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2009 às 13:09)

*Mais de 150 bombeiros combatem chamas em Arouca*

O incêndio que lavra desde a passada tarde terça-feira, na localidade de Cabreiros, em Arouca, já atravessou os limites do concelho e está agora a consumir uma zona de mato e floresta na zona de S. Pedro do Sul, segundo fonte dos bombeiros.

De acordo com a Lusa, o comandante dos bombeiros de Arouca, Carlos Esteves, disse que o fogo do lado de Arouca «está circunscrito», acrescentando que os bombeiros estão agora a combater as chamas no lugar de Salgueiro, S. Pedro do Sul.

O responsável adiantou ainda que não há casas em perigo e referiu que o combate às chamas está a ser dificultado pelos acessos difíceis ou inexistentes.

Este fogo está a ser combatido por um total de 153 bombeiros, cinco dos quais de uma equipa de sapadores florestais, apoiados por 40 viaturas.

Nesta manhã estavam ainda por circunscrever quatro incêndios Braga, Vila Real e Viana do Castelo.

Fonte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2009 às 18:07)

Hoje o meu amigo Fernando Ribeiro escreve no seu blog:



> *Queimaram-me o Brunheiro*
> 
> Imagem de arquivo:
> 
> ...



_IN CHAVES BLOG_

Serra do Brunheiro:


----------



## Skizzo (26 Set 2009 às 01:36)

> *Temperaturas altas provocam incêndios no distrito*
> 
> As temperaturas voltaram a subir ontem, sexta-feira, e com elas as chamas. Por todo o distrito do Porto deflagraram pequenos focos de incêndio, mas nenhum deles atingiu proporções demasiado graves.
> 
> ...



Enfim, sempre a mesma coisa por aqui. Hoje sentia-se bem o cheiro a queimado no Porto


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2009 às 22:27)

> *Fogos florestais
> Área ardida em 2009 já supera a dos últimos três anos *
> 
> 02.10.2009 - 16h02 Lusa, PÚBLICO
> ...



Fonte: Público

---------------------------------------



> *Causas humanas provocam aumento de incêndios florestais*
> 17:17 02 Outubro '09
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte: RTP


------------------------------------------------------

Neste momento, um incêndio ainda por circunscrever no concelho de Lamego.


----------

